# Corner of eye bleeding



## katumba1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello all. Looking for a little help for my 5 YO F Boxer. First time post here... We just moved into a new house 4 days ago. I had the place sprayed for bugs before we moved in. After the first night, my little Lola's left eyelid was very swollen, and her eye almost shut. The swelling went down during the day, but now the corner of her eye looks almost scabbed over and just now we were running and it started to bleed.

I'm thinking it was some type of bug bite (I'm in Las Vegas) or a reaction to some plant in the back yard.

Any advise? Should I be worried? She's in great health and heals very quickly. Just monitor it and take her to the vet if it gets worse? Take her to the vet now?

thanks so much! Kat


----------

